# Solved: Unknown Device is missing a driver



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm using an ASUS laptop X53E series running Win7 sp1. I use an Acer 27" external monitor and do not have the laptop monitor on. I noticed an error msg this a.m. indicating that an Unknown Device is missing a driver. I searched in "Unknown Device Properties" -- "Details" -- "Property" -- "Device Instance Path" -- "Value" to figure out what device is being detected. The Value is ROOT\DISPLAY\FSVIDMIR.

I haven't found anything by searching Google, Bing or Tech Support Guy. This "unknown device" was installed six days ago on 8/30/14. I did change the monitor connection from HDMI to a VGA 15 pin cord, but that happened yesterday, not six days ago.

I should also mention that I connected my Samsung Galaxy 3 to a USB port which screwed up my system (I don't remember any of the details) but that was well before 8/30/14. I cannot open TSG SysInfo or I would have included it in this message.

Any ideas, direction, etc.

Thanks in advance,

Larry K


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Go back to Device Manager, Under Unknown Device right click on it and select properties. In properties click on the Detail Tab. From the drop down menu select Hardware ID. Note the information and post back.


----------



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Hardware ID is not listed as an option. 

Physical device object name: \Device\00000009 . 
Config flags: 00000040 CONFIGFLAG_FAILEDINSTALL
Base Container ID: {00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}
Dev Node Status:
01802401
DN_ROOT_ENUMERATED
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER
Parent: HTREE\ROOT\0
Siblings:
Root\*ISATAP\0003
Root\*ISATAP\0004
Root\*TEREDO\0000
Root\ACPI_HAL\0000
Root\blbdrive\0000
Root\COMPOSITEBUS\0000
Root\COMPOSITE_BATTERY\0000
Root\IMAGE\0000
Root\LEGACY_AFD\0000
Root\LEGACY_ASMMAP64\0000
Root\LEGACY_ASWHWID\0000
Root\LEGACY_ASWRDR\0000
Root\LEGACY_ASWRVRT\0000
Root\LEGACY_ASWSTM\0000
Root\LEGACY_ASWVMM\0000
Root\LEGACY_ATAPI\0000
Root\LEGACY_ATKWMIACPIIO\0000
Root\LEGACY_BEEP\0000
Root\LEGACY_BOOTDEFRAGDRIVER\0000
Root\LEGACY_CLFS\0000
Root\LEGACY_CNG\0000
Root\LEGACY_DISCACHE\0000
Root\LEGACY_DXGKRNL\0000
Root\LEGACY_FVEVOL\0000
Root\LEGACY_GUBOOTSTARTUP\0000
Root\LEGACY_HTTP\0000
Root\LEGACY_HWPOLICY\0000
Root\LEGACY_IPNAT\0000
Root\LEGACY_KSECDD\0000
Root\LEGACY_KSECPKG\0000
Root\LEGACY_LLTDIO\0000
Root\LEGACY_MOUNTMGR\0000
Root\LEGACY_MPSDRV\0000
Root\LEGACY_MRESP50A64\0000
Root\LEGACY_MSAHCI\0000
Root\LEGACY_MSISADRV\0000
Root\LEGACY_NATIVEWIFIP\0000
Root\LEGACY_NDIS\0000
Root\LEGACY_NDISUIO\0000
Root\LEGACY_NDPROXY\0000
Root\LEGACY_NETBT\0000
Root\LEGACY_NPF\0000
Root\LEGACY_NSIPROXY\0000
Root\LEGACY_NULL\0000
Root\LEGACY_PCIIDE\0000
Root\LEGACY_PCW\0000
Root\LEGACY_PEAUTH\0000
Root\LEGACY_PSCHED\0000
Root\LEGACY_RDPCDD\0000
Root\LEGACY_RDPENCDD\0000
Root\LEGACY_RDPREFMP\0000
Root\LEGACY_RSPNDR\0000
Root\LEGACY_SECDRV\0000
Root\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000
Root\LEGACY_TCPIP\0000
Root\LEGACY_TCPIPREG\0000
Root\LEGACY_TDX\0000
Root\LEGACY_VGASAVE\0000
Root\LEGACY_VOLMGRX\0000
Root\LEGACY_VOLSNAP\0000
Root\LEGACY_VWIFIFLT\0000
Root\LEGACY_WANARPV6\0000
Root\LEGACY_WDF01000\0000
Root\LEGACY_WFPLWF\0000
Root\LEGACY_WUDFPF\0000
Root\MEDIA\0000
Root\mssmbios\0000
Root\MS_AGILEVPNMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000
Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000
Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000
Root\RDP_KBD\0000
Root\RDP_MOU\0000
Root\SYSTEM\0000
Root\UMBUS\0000
Root\vdrvroot\0000
Root\volmgr\0000

Lower logo verstion: 6.0

Don't know if any of the above is helpful.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I've used this program to identify an unknown device on one of my computers
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html

Don't use the other two programs recommended on that site: driver backup and My Driver. I used one or both and I remember that it was a very proprietary program as far as saving drivers.

I found this for FSVIDMIR: Freedom Scientific Mirror Display Driver
let me do a bit more digging.

Do any of these look familiar?
http://www.freedomscientific.com/Products/LowVision


----------



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you very much.

I downloaded Unknown Device Manager. It listed two and a half pages of devices, but none of them were marked as UNKNOWN DEVICE.

I did have a trial version of Freedom Scientific's JAWS screen reader for people who are blind on this computer at one time. I must have deleted the program at some point and this unknown device is likely a trace that was not deleted. The trial version had a 40 minute use limit. To use it again, a reboot of the PC was required. Maybe this is the virtual timer? I don't know but I think I can delete it or just leave it alone.

I appreciate your effort in helping me.

Larry


----------

